
Microsoft's iPad Strategy: Ignore It - yarow
http://www.businessinsider.com/microsofts-ipad-strategy-ignore-it-2010-4
======
pedalpete
I question this authors actual understanding of where Microsoft aims to fit in
this ecosystem.

If there is demand for Microsoft office on iPad, i'm sure they'll go that
route, but Microsoft may be better served by maintaining that attitude that
many people will go looking for the products they are familiar with like Word
and Excel, and will discover it isn't available on the iPad, but is available
on the very similar devices running Windows, which again they are familiar
with. And if you have a Windows 7 Phone, that works for you too.

Microsoft wants to direct users to purchase an ecosystem which strengthens
their overall position, rather than piecemeal technologies.

And as the author said, the iPad at the beginning is expected to be a very
small market. Seeing as apps are so easy to build, how long would it really
take Microsoft to release one, if they decide it is a good market strategy?

~~~
nfnaaron
"... how long would it really take [] to release one ...?"

Not too long.

"... how long would it really take Microsoft to release one ...?"

Lemme check the Gantt chart ... somewhat longer.

------
wanderr
Not developing for the iPad is risky? Sinking a massive amount of money into
porting a huge app suite to a platform it may be rejected from is probably at
least as risky.

